# Gander bait!!!!



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Got a scoop of crappie minnows at gander... Got an alright scoop so it seemed...got out fishing started hammering the crappies turned out half of the scoop was sticklebacks!!!! Never usually go there for bait but since i was there buying jigs figured i would! Last time I ever do that!!!
:******:


----------



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

thats why i never buy bait from the big outdoor stores, i got a few hand picked bait shops that i support and thats it.


----------



## Slabgrabber (Sep 20, 2009)

As long as you were catching crappie with them - whats the big deal?


----------

